# relabeling: Does the country of origin and material need to be on different lines?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was looking over a couple of past threads where people talked about what they put on their custom labels:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t23765.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

And looking at a few labels that I have here.

Is it a requirement to have the country of original (Made in Country) and the garment makeup (100% cotton) on separate lines?

I seem to always see this done, but I couldn't find anywhere on the FTC site that said if it is a requirement.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Is it a requirement to have the country of original (Made in Country) and the garment makeup (100% cotton) on separate lines?


I don't recall hearing that it is, but I guess it could be. They both have to be clearly legible, so on the average woven label you'd probably want them on separate lines for that reason. On a wide screenprinted (or similar) neck label, you could probably have them on the same line.


----------

